# κελεπούρι = catch



## nickel (Sep 1, 2009)

Υπάρχουν και άλλα μεταφράσματα για το *κελεπούρι*, από διάφορα λεξικά:

bargain
godsend
snip
windfall
find

Όμως, από αυτά τα ξεκαρδιστικά μηνύματα, εμένα αυτό μου έμεινε. Και κανένα λεξικό δεν δίνει κελεπούρι = catch, παρότι:

catch = _informal old-fashioned_ someone who would be a very suitable husband, wife, or partner.

*κελεπούρι:* από το τουρκικό kelepir, σημαίνει «ευκαιρία». Χρησιμοποιείται για αντικείμενα, τα οποία θα μπορούσε κανείς να αγοράσει, αλλά και ανθρώπους τους οποίους μπορεί να σταμπάρει κανείς για διάφορες χρήσεις («κρεβάτι» με όλες τις παραλλαγές του, γαμπρό/νύφη, πατέρα/μητέρα παιδιών και τα τοιαύτα).
Συνέχεια στο http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/kelepouri_8949:κελεπούρι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2016)

Σήμερα καταπιάστηκε με το κελεπούρι και ο Σαραντάκος: Κελεπούρι και εμπόριο

Όπως λέει, αμφιβάλλοντας ο ίδιος, σύμφωνα με κάποιες πηγές στα τουρκικά αναφέρεται ως αντιδάνειο από κάποιο «καλό εμπόριο». Αναρωτιέμαι όμως μήπως τεκμαίρεται κάπου σε μσν. κείμενα η φράση «καλό εμπόριο» που θα μπορούσε να γίνει «καλ' εμπόριο» κλπ., όπως λέμε σήμερα «καλή αγορά».


----------



## Marinos (Jan 27, 2016)

Να βάλω και εδώ το σχόλιο για την ετυμολόγηση του Νισανιάν (παρακάτω στα σχόλια επιβεβαιώνεται και η αρχική σημασία "λάφυρο" στα ελληνικά [των Σουλιωτών]):

[Ο Νισανιάν] αναφέρει το «καλό εμπόριο», όπως και το κουρδικό kal û pîr («παλιό και γέρικο») ως πιθανότατα ευφάνταστες παρετυμολογήσεις (fantezidir). Προτείνει το μογγολικό kilbar («εύκολο, φτηνό») και σημειώνει προς επίρρωσιν ότι ο Εβλιγιά Τσελεμπή αναφέρει τη λέξη (kelepür) ως μέρος του ιδιαίτερου λεξιλογίου των Τατάρων της Κριμαίας, με τη σημασία «λάφυρο» (mal ve canlı maḳūlesi Tatarıŋ ola, sāˁir kelepür esbāb [ganimet eşyası] soŋra Leh’iŋ ve kardaş Kazağıŋ ola).


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2016)

Τελικά, όπως φαίνεται, η ετυμολογία από το ταταρικό kelepür = λάφυρο είναι η πιο πειστική. 
Εύγε Δύτη (και συγχαρητήρια στον Spiridione, σχολιαστή του σαραντάκειου).


----------



## altan (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you Earion, can you give to us a link?


----------



## Marinos (Feb 8, 2016)

altan said:


> Thank you Earion, can you give to us a link?



https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/01/27/kelepir/#comment-332938 Σχόλια 38, 44, 51
Για το πλήρες κείμενο του λήμματος στο λεξικό του Νισανιάν χρειάζεται εγγραφή (εύκολη και δωρεάν).


----------



## altan (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks.


----------

